# Tales of River Green - Goslings in Peril



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Today wasn't one of my days for visiting River Green , but I had to drop my dog Pip off for surgery (positive thoughts in her direction will be appreciated) so on the way home I decided to take a detour and give the River Green pigeons some extra food.

As I approached the green I saw a pair of Egyptian Geese and 3 tiny little goslings marching down the road towards the river, but they were on the wrong side of the road!  This is a road where cars speed round a blind bend and even I feel I am taking my life in my hands when I have to cross it. 

Amazingly I was the only person to stop my car and think about how they could avoid getting splattered over the road, but fortunately a very nice pedestrian who had just moved into the area was of the same mind and joined me.

Eventually we decided that the best thing we could do was herd the family across the road at the first point where there was access to the river at the same time as we stopped the traffic in both directions.

I was afraid that this could misfire and that the geese would become aggressive and go in the wrong direction, but it all went like clockwork, the parent geese led the way across the road and down to the water and the little goslings ran behind them flapping their stumpy little wings!

I tried to find out whether egyptian geese should be hatching eggs this early, they must have been laid in early February, but all I have found out is that they breed early!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cynthia,

Whew! That was a close one, thank you for protecting them, shouldn't there be a warning sign, saying "watch for geese crossing"? You would think there would be some caution sign or something.

I will keep Pip in my thoughts and prayer as well as the geese and their darling youngsters.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Glad you made a detour and could help this family. Very nice too you found a person willing to help.

How is Pip after the surgery? I'll keep him in prayers.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Teresa! I really miss Pip's company today.

I think there is a sign about ducks and swans, but it is ignored just like the speed limits are ignored. One lorry driver has also been known to deliberately make a noise with his brakes to set the pigeons in flight across the road and then mow them down when they fly low. 7 were killed that way one day but that was a couple of years ago.

So much for England being a country of animal lovers!  

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cynthia, I'll remember Pip in my prayers also. That was a wonderfully humane thing you and the "stranger" did to help save this family of geese. I imagine you were worried the entire time they crossed but I'll bet it made a delightful picture.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good job with the little Egyptian Goose family, Cynthia! I hope Pip's surgery has gone well.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

THank you for all the good wishes for Pip, the poor thing is a wreck now but she is home.

She was spayed, had three mammary tumours removed, a lump removed from the inside of her mouth (that has gone for analysis) and has had her teeth scaled and polished. 

I wish I had had my camera when I saw the geese and their babies. It would have made a beautiful picture.

Cynthia


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Cynthia,

I am glad to hear that Pip has made it through her surgery, and will be looking forward to more River Green pictures and stories.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WISHING PIP ALL THE BEST...HUGS AND GENTLE STROKINGS. 

Will keep positive thoughts for negative biopsy...

You and your "helper" sure get a *HIGH FIVE*! and *WELL DONE!* from me for helping those geese across the road...

May that cruel driver come back in his next life as a mother goose trying to get her goslings across the road!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cynthia,

Poor Pip! Lots of unpleasant procedures done at once. Hope Pip recovers quickly.

Glad you were able to help the geese.

Linda


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,

Apologies for posting late on this - I have not been in last two nights very early so haven't been able to log on - last night I was locked in Richmond Park  ( they have a deer cull on at the moment) I got in OK but couldn't get out - I had to wait for a policeman to let me out.... but that's another story.

Pip is the spaniel?? Ruth is the terrier isn't she? 

Poor Pip - I hope she feels better soon.

Well done re the geese - I would have done the same - I have been known to step into the road to protect a toad crossing or near where I work, a swan is often crossing the road!! Luckily most drivers seem to respect that.

Ducks, geese and swans can be such silly billies this time of year and yes it is very early - I haven't seen any ducklings, goslings or cygents yet though have seen the first of the baby squirrels!! Early too!!!! 

Tania xx


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

How I missed this thread is beyond me Cynthia.  

Sorry to hear about Pip's ordeal, but so glad to hear she's back home with her Mom.  
Give her a couple of 'special' pats on the head from me.  

Great work on getting the geese & their babies headed in the right direction. 
It was nice that you had some help. They may seem far & few between at times, but there are still some good folks out there.  

Cindy


----------

